# Bleeding the heating system on new 747



## 114295 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, Just got new 747, could anyone tell me how to bleed the heating system properly, any advice appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,
If van is brand new, Why do you need to bleed?, If it is new to you but used, each rad has it's own bleed point. When i took ownership of our van (from new) unbeknown to me it had a sliight leak from one of the rads in the over cab bed area, it took a visit back to the dealer to find said leak. If you do need to bleed system, dont forget the rads in the garage. Hope this helps.
Regards
Tinhut


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

if you are bleeding it make sure the system is of other wise your suck air in it has to be off /sorry if its a i know that already but some don't /I run ours with it just below the lowest line in the wardrobe because it fills right to the top when running / another tip ( good Luck)


----------

